# Mixed Open in Lincolnshire.



## teegirl (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello, anyone like to play in a mixed open here?   
http://www.beltonpark.co.uk/

If you click visitors and then opens, the details are their.
It is on Sunday October 16th.

I've played it a few times and Bob can give you an inch by inch account, (he was Ass Pro their). If you like parkland golf its one of Lincolnshire's best.

In the very unlikely event that more than one should show an interest, a fair ballot will be adhered to, I'll get Bob to choose, so I hope your not on his list.....   
Thank you.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd like to register my interest please. I know the course a bit  but never tire of playing there.


----------



## teegirl (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you, interest noted,  (your 1st and probably last).   
Entries don't close untill October, time to save up, (for a trolly!!! )   and practise my putting. Last time I played their, the greens had been ironed......


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 30, 2011)

I can happily carry round Belton Park, no problems. There's no mountains to scale! 

And yes, they like to iron the greens. They're usually very quick in the summer. I'm playing 9 holes there on Saturday (hopefully) as I have 9 holes "banked" from a green fee I paid a few months ago.

What's the entry fee?


----------



## GB72 (Jun 30, 2011)

I can happily carry round Belton Park, no problems. There's no mountains to scale! 

And yes, they like to iron the greens. They're usually very quick in the summer. I'm playing 9 holes there on Saturday (hopefully) as I have 9 holes "banked" from a green fee I paid a few months ago.

What's the entry fee?
		
Click to expand...

If you are in the area, Viscount17 and I are playing Stoke early Saturday morning. One of my mates is tagging along as well but room for a fourth.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 30, 2011)

I can happily carry round Belton Park, no problems. There's no mountains to scale! 

And yes, they like to iron the greens. They're usually very quick in the summer. I'm playing 9 holes there on Saturday (hopefully) as I have 9 holes "banked" from a green fee I paid a few months ago.

What's the entry fee?
		
Click to expand...

If you are in the area, Viscount17 and I are playing Stoke early Saturday morning. One of my mates is tagging along as well but room for a fourth.
		
Click to expand...

Not there til late afternoon mate otherwise I'd have loved to!


----------



## teegirl (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been guzzumped.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry really rude of me, been trying to arrange a game up here with Aztecs for ages and keep missing out. 

Please accept my apologies.


----------



## teegirl (Jun 30, 2011)

No problem, just invite me for a knock round SR any time and your completely forgiven.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 30, 2011)

You are welcome anytime. I play most weekends (normally with Viscount as SR has become his second home). 

Just looked into the details for our mixed open but it is unfortunately full otherwise I would have been happy to extend an invite.


----------



## teegirl (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you, I would be glad to accept anytime, just let me know when. Away next wk end, 9/10 th, but apart from that any time.


----------



## rickg (Jun 30, 2011)

Bob can give you an inch by inch account, (he was Ass Pro there)
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise there were careers in that field!!!!


----------

